# TaylorMade 2010 Burner Irons



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I've noticed that on my TaylorMade 2010 Burner 4 and 5 irons that there is some separation b/t the housel and shaft or maybe its the collar separating. I'm not sure. This has also happened to my TaylorMade Burner driver and I brought it in to Golfsmith to fix it. The guy who fixed it said that the driver head had actually turned a bit. 

I'm not sure why this is happening. Has anyone had this happen with their TaylorMade irons? Anyone know why this is happening? I am not banging my clubs on the ground or anything like that. See the pic below of my 4 and 5 irons. My 4 iron is pretty bad and my 5 is started to separate as you can see. I'm going to have to bring these in to be fixed also.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If the club heads are moving on the shafts, and the clubs have not been mistreated, it would seem you have a bad glue job on some of your clubs. 

Now, if it is just that ferrel,(or collar) that is separating from the top of the club's hosel, I see that on a lot of clubs. Mine even do it some times. No big deal, you can leave it alone, or push it back down. I have read that this collar is for decoration more than anything. If applied properly I suppose it can help to protect the hosel from moisture and may have a dampening effect on vibration. :dunno: When I push mine back down, if it's handy, I just add a a drop of super glue to help hold it in place till it happens again in a few months. 

Just curios. When you clean your clubs do you let them soak in the cleaning solution for an extended period of time? If water has a chance to soak into the hosel of the club, it can cause the glue to loosen up faster than normal. :thumbsup:


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

The ferrel is still in tact. It does not move where I could just slide it down. It is still be glued in place.

You do have a good point though. I do sometimes, not often, soak my clubs for 15 minutes or so to loosen any dirt before cleaning them. I suppose this could lead to the state my two clubs are in. 

Although on my TaylorMade Burner driver which this also happened to, I had it reglued and after two rounds of golf, it started to come apart again. I brought it back to GolfSmith where the guy put some extra strength epoxy and it has been good since. I'm just glad I'm not paying to have GolfSmith fix them. Since I bought my clubs there, they do it for free.


----------

